# Update mysql Fehler ??



## mäcjava (4. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich versuche etwas in meiner Datenbank zu aktualisieren:


```
String sql = "update test_27 set " +
    	             "Loesung = 18"+
    	             "where AufgabenID = 18";

    	Connection con = null;
    	Statement s = null;
    	con = DriverManager.getConnection(url,user,password);
    	
    	s = con.createStatement();
    	
    	 s.executeUpdate(sql);
    	s.close();
    	con.close();
```

Ich bekomme da immer eine Exception. Was läuft da bloß falsch. Habe leider bei Google keine Beispiele gefunden, die meinen Fehler hätten aufdecken können ::: 

com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.jdbc4.MySQLSyntaxErrorException: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'AufgabenID = 18' at line 1
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)


----------



## Wookie81 (4. Sep 2009)

1. Leerzeichen zwischen 18 und where vergessen.
2. Strichpunkt am Ende vergessen.

Denke mal das 2. nichts aus macht, aber durch 1. kann er das where Statement nicht richtig "lesen".

Wk


----------



## mäcjava (4. Sep 2009)

Erstmal danke für die Hilfe. Der Fehler war Nr.1. Unglaublich


----------



## mäcjava (4. Sep 2009)

Ich habe noch einen interessanten Fehler gefunden. Die reißen heute irgendwie nicht ab:


```
//	String text = "12";
    	
    	String text = "<html></html>";
    	
    	
    	String sql = "update loesung_"+testID+" set " +
    	             "Loesung = "+text+" "+
    	             "where AufgabenID = "+aufgabenID+"";
```

Warum um Gottes Willen kommt da ne Exception, wenn ich den einfachen html String updaten will. Per insert ist das doch auch kein Problem. Warum kommt dann beim update:

com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.jdbc4.MySQLSyntaxErrorException: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '<html></html> where AufgabenID = 18' at line 1
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)

Hat der Probleme mit den html tags ???


----------



## mäcjava (4. Sep 2009)

die Lösung:

' "+text+" '

die Anführungsstriche killen die Probleme ::


----------

